

Did anyone else not notice that Hostess (Twinkies, etc.) went bankrupt today? - pud
http://money.cnn.com/2012/01/11/markets/brands_bankruptcy/?hpt=hp_c2

======
recoil
I've always wondered why you can't get Twinkies in places like Europe and
Australia. Those things are mentioned in so many TV shows and films that the
brand awareness is already there, and I know for a fact that lots of non-
American's to whom I've spoken are intrigued to know what they're like.

~~~
nodata
They taste _terrible_. Try them once, never again.

To make it work they'd need to produce a segmented version.

~~~
mixmastamyk
They're for kids, who appreciate the bland taste and devour them. I don't
think I've had one since I turned 10.

~~~
nodata
The parent was referring to adults trying them.

------
codezero
Oh, I noticed. And I wonder how a company which caters to the growing obese
population manages to fail!

This isn't the first time they've filed for bankruptcy so it's not too much of
a surprise, they will undoubtedly sell their brands off and come out fine.

~~~
recoil
> _I wonder how a company which caters to the growing obese population manages
> to fail!_

Over-generous pension plans.

~~~
5teev
This is management's claim, not objective fact, and probably open to dispute.
From the comments on the New York Times article, I'd guess the unions have
quite a different perspective.

[http://dealbook.nytimes.com/2012/01/11/hostess-files-for-
ban...](http://dealbook.nytimes.com/2012/01/11/hostess-files-for-bankruptcy/)

------
zacharycohn
I walked past one of their factories today in Seattle and saluted.

